# meguiars ultimate polish



## r5gtt91 (Sep 27, 2011)

right guys please dont shoot me down here, if you have seen my newbie thread then you will see i do all my polishing etc by hand.

i currently own a 1991 r5gtt in tungsten grey and use poorboys black hole show glaze before applying dodo juice supernatural hybrid wax.

i just want to know if any of you have tried the meguiars ultimate polish and if so how does it compare to the poorboys black hole? 

just to add i clay bar my car around 2-3 times a year and also have the ag hd paint cleanser which is used after that process 

thanks in advance


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

I use the Ultimate polish and I follow it up with the Ultimate wax. I prefer to polish and wax by hand but use a machine for compounding.

Ive not used Poorboys so cant compare.


----------



## r5gtt91 (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks for that 

what polish can you compare this to? as iv used a few diff ones down the years mainly ag srp and ag ultra deep shine


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

You should try chemical guys blacklight. The megs ultimate polish is good. although out of megs, poorboys and chem guys. Blacklight gets my vote everytime. Gives my williams a sharp deep finish everytime without fail


----------



## r5gtt91 (Sep 27, 2011)

right thanks mate ill check that out also


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I told you you would get a better response on here :thumb::lol:


----------



## r5gtt91 (Sep 27, 2011)

haha i know thanks for that fella


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

r5gtt91 said:


> thanks for that
> 
> what polish can you compare this to? as iv used a few diff ones down the years mainly ag srp and ag ultra deep shine


Ive only ever used cheapo polish in the early days. Then onto srp then onto the Meguiars range which I much prefer.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Meg's ult polish is not to be overlooked though, tried it when it first hit the net and was suprised at it's performance!..
Cg blacklight just fantastic,dead easy to use,follow instruction's on bottle and you cnt go wrong,easy to apply and even easier to buff off-even in direct sun!.


----------



## r5gtt91 (Sep 27, 2011)

right guys is the blacklight to be used as a polish? then finished off with a wax?


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just a thought. If the surface is already in good nick, why don't you give the Werkstat triplets a whirl?


----------



## thumpah (Apr 18, 2011)

poorboys +1


----------



## Malkyp (Oct 4, 2010)

*I love the Megs Ultimate range.*

I've used the Meguiars Ultimate polish followed by the Ultimate Liquid Wax ever since they came out and find them so easy to use. At the same time I bought my son in law the Ultimate Paste Wax and he loves that. He described it as like sex in a tin. I think that the Ultimate polish gives great reflectivity from beneath the Ultimate wax.

In two weeks I will be picking up my new Mk3 Galaxy which is also going to be dark blue metallic. Should I take up the offer of Diamond Brite treatment for £149.00 or stick with the Meguiars Ultimate? All advice gratefull received.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Malky,

I don't know much about either I have to admit , but what I do know is I always have a good feeling of self satisfaction when I detail my own car that I have made the paintwork sing and dance again


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Malkyp said:


> I've used the Meguiars Ultimate polish followed by the Ultimate Liquid Wax ever since they came out and find them so easy to use. At the same time I bought my son in law the Ultimate Paste Wax and he loves that. He described it as like sex in a tin. I think that the Ultimate polish gives great reflectivity from beneath the Ultimate wax.
> 
> In two weeks I will be picking up my new Mk3 Galaxy which is also going to be dark blue metallic. Should I take up the offer of Diamond Brite treatment for £149.00 or stick with the Meguiars Ultimate? All advice gratefull received.


Spend the money on some detailing bits rather than the dealer offer....:thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Malkyp said:


> I've used the Meguiars Ultimate polish followed by the Ultimate Liquid Wax ever since they came out and find them so easy to use. At the same time I bought my son in law the Ultimate Paste Wax and he loves that. He described it as like sex in a tin. I think that the Ultimate polish gives great reflectivity from beneath the Ultimate wax.
> 
> In two weeks I will be picking up my new Mk3 Galaxy which is also going to be dark blue metallic. Should I take up the offer of Diamond Brite treatment for £149.00 or stick with the Meguiars Ultimate? All advice gratefull received.


After great advice from a fellow detailer a while ago bought the maguires sealant just sealed the car proir to winter, this is the third car i have done with the Sealant and still plenty left, easy to use but best with a machine, I use a DA which is safer than a rotary for an amatuer like me. Spend the money on Detailing kit. You will get a great deal of satisfaction from doing it yourself.


----------

